# Starting problems with Maxima 96



## samax (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 96 Nissan Maxima GLE which has done about 120k miles. I brought it about an year back and it has been running good since then. However, yesteday afte a long drive I tried to restart my car at a gas-station, and it would not start... no sounds .. nothing !! 

The Battery seems to be ok as all the electricals are working fine.
I checked the fuses and they are good too.

Any idea what could be the cause ?

The Road-side assistance guy told me that it may be a starter problem. What are the chances ? He was able to get the car started by pumping/stroking something close to the engine. 

As is evident, I am a newbie and not conversant with car internals.. and need help asap.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

So the electronics worked fine when it wouldn't start?
Are you having any other issues?...i.e. hesitation?

Most likely it is your starter...


----------



## samax (Jun 15, 2004)

hesitation ???... I did have issues with starting my car lately. At times it would not start in one go.. but a pause and another try at the ignition got it going. So I did not put too much thought into it. 

Now that it has given up completely, it has all my attention ! 

Do you have any idea how much would a starter cost... which one togo for... and how difficult is it to replace (i.e. requires a technician or not) ?

And of course, thanks for ur response.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Very easy to replace...and costs around $100.
Get a Haynes Manual if you don't have one already. It is a great starting point if you plan on doing repairs yourself.

I read somewhere that you can try regreasing it but chances are it is a stock starter and has been in there since '96.


----------



## sampdoria (Jun 9, 2004)

Is your problem temperature dependent? Mine is...the higher temperature, the harder to start it.


----------



## samax (Jun 15, 2004)

Nope.. it does not seem to be temperature dependent at all !


----------



## grtatn (Jul 11, 2004)

I had a "temperature dependent" problem with my '95. When trying to start the engine after it was already hot I was having intermitant problems - sometimes it would start right up, other times I had to crank several times. Then one day it wouldn't start. But wait an hour or 2 and then it was fine. Tried everything over the course of about 3 months - starter, timing chain, you name it. Finally found the problem - new main computer module. About $300 to fix and it's been fine since. By the way, this problem happened at about 200,000 mi. My Max now has 305,000 and has been trouble free since fixing this problem.


----------

